# BBS PRIMA DONNA



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

anybody have any info on these or have any pictures of them on a car? i know you can order them through SETUNING but thats all know..
wheels in question..








thanks


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

prima sexy


----------



## ohsleeper (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dremhmrk2)*

those probably look so ridiculous rolling


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ohsleeper)*

good luck....


----------



## gt02jettaz (May 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ohsleeper)*

I think I've seen a set for sale on rbwheels.com before...never seen em on a mkIV before though.

Chris


----------



## NoeVR6 (Jun 14, 2008)

I don't really like those very much, maybe with out the gold ring in the middle but with it is a no for me.


----------



## dremhmrk2 (Sep 19, 2003)

*FV-QR*

the gold is the trademark of these wheels!


----------



## GF-777 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ohsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohsleeper* »_those probably look so ridiculous rolling 

not too bad, actually.















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gunmetalgreen (Apr 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^^^^lol


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GF-777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GF-777* »_
not too bad, actually.















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

well done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (GTI0518T32)*

"Baller Status" is an under statement with these wheels.... more like royalty


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (03gli401k)*

haha i know they are a little out of control but im just curious to see what they would look like... the gold center ring wouldnt be bad if it were painted the same color as the wheel..


----------



## Romeo A Go-Go (Feb 11, 2007)

baaaaalllllllleeerrrrrrr


----------



## Low Sugar (May 30, 2008)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (GTI0518T32)*

I would trade my entire car for those wheels


----------



## Rev Run (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (RatedPg)*

those are so nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hinrichs (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (chris08)*

theres is a jb 20th with white rs and gold bolts and red center caps....very close to the primas but not the real deal
it looked sick
i dunno how to find that pic tho


----------



## ryannorris16 (Apr 7, 2008)

I was not expecting that pic.


----------



## TheMarkP (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (Hinrichs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hinrichs* »_theres is a jb 20th with white rs and gold bolts and red center caps....very close to the primas but not the real deal
it looked sick
i dunno how to find that pic tho

his name is dustin..from orlando donno how to find his name tho


----------



## highdesertVR6 (Nov 22, 2006)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (KraCKeD-GTI)*

my second favorite wheel of all time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (highdesertVR6)*

anyone have pics of these on a car?


----------



## akoehler (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (GTI0518T32)*

I'm at work right now, so I don't have the picture, but who has the shot of the Prime Donnas on that blue civic with the carbon buddy club kit?


----------



## madmax34 (May 3, 2007)

more like prima do me !


----------



## Swizz!! (Jun 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_I'm at work right now, so I don't have the picture, but who has the shot of the Prime Donnas on that blue civic with the carbon buddy club kit?
















yo i got two of dem


----------



## madmax34 (May 3, 2007)

honestly, i would love that civic.
that is beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tmvw (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (madmax34)*

ugh, I've always hated that civic's rear stance. terrible. the good shot is only the front one lol.
i should paint my RS white and get the cap gold plated. i already have gold bolts


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: (tmvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_ugh, I've always hated that civic's rear stance. terrible. the good shot is only the front one lol.

All of the other pics besides just the front fender shot, show how ****ty of a stance that thing really had. Its a clean car, but people swing over it too much considering how poor the stance really is imo.


----------



## Duby T (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
All of the other pics besides just the front fender shot, show how ****ty of a stance that thing really had. Its a clean car, but people swing over it too much considering how poor the stance really is imo.

x2 
I was really dissapointed when I saw a picture of the full car


----------



## madmax34 (May 3, 2007)

*Re: (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_
All of the other pics besides just the front fender shot, show how ****ty of a stance that thing really had. Its a clean car, but people swing over it too much considering how poor the stance really is imo.

actually, i agree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (GTI0518T32)*

whack wheels!


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (greyvdub)*

they are not real the guy had to paint them that colors, if you compare the two you will see


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (madmax34)*

Primas are worth more than most peoples cars on here.


----------



## shavedbags (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (formerly silveratljetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly silveratljetta* »_Primas are worth more than most peoples cars on here.

How much do they cost?


----------



## ninja_gaiden (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (shavedbags)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shavedbags* »_
How much do they cost?

1k+ new per wheel. i dont think BBS makes them any more.


----------



## MC Pee Pants (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: (ninja_gaiden)*

they only come in 16's and good luck finding a set, let alone 16's fitting on a MKIV 
i was going to do prima reps on my RS when i had them.


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_they only come in 16's and good luck finding a set, let alone 16's fitting on a MKIV 
i was going to do prima reps on my RS when i had them.

ohh that would be dope... get rid of the Schmidts yet?


----------



## SAVwKO (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (GTI0518T32)*

do it zach
you wont


----------



## :Stever-Strike: (Oct 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that civic is so hot


----------



## VWskate (Apr 12, 2007)

*FV-QR*

seriously... the more i see them the more i hate rs's.


----------



## NJGTIVR6 (Mar 23, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (VWskate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *akoehler* »_I'm at work right now, so I don't have the picture, but who has the shot of the Prime Donnas on that blue civic with the carbon buddy club kit?

haha its called a backyard special bumper, not a buddy club kit. 

_Quote, originally posted by *tmvw* »_ugh, I've always hated that civic's rear stance. terrible. the good shot is only the front one lol.
i should paint my RS white and get the cap gold plated. i already have gold bolts









I've only ever seen those two pics myself
Where are the full shots that show the poor stance, cause the car has a jack under it in the 2nd pic


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GF-777)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GF-777* »_
not too bad, actually.















http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

lmao.


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

^^^^ Pic is hillarious!!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## formerly silveratljetta (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (MC Pee Pants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MC Pee Pants* »_they only come in 16's and good luck finding a set, let alone 16's fitting on a MKIV 
i was going to do prima reps on my RS when i had them.

that would be hott, but the schmidts just have a better stance to them. If I didnt have a silver car i could get away with white wheels.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: BBS PRIMA DONNA (GTI0518T32)*

this is the closest i think you could get with prima donna's on a MKIV


----------



## bootymac (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Swizz!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Swizz!!* »_















yo i got two of dem

















holy sh*t MOAR


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*

that's almost a little to baller for me. i like them, but i'd have to go with these instead:


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: (SAVwKO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SAVwKO* »_do it zach
you wont

maybe i will


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *03gli401k* »_they are not real the guy had to paint them that colors, if you compare the two you will see

HAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA
you guys are too funny


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (EuroVR6Mk3)*

I would never own prima donnas (even if I could find them and afford them) because I hate white wheels. Sure they're rare, but I'd rather own something that I like the look of. That blue civic has a very nice stance though (it looks like a jack is under it in that shot of the rear).










_Modified by hellaSmoked at 7:10 AM 7-19-2008_


----------



## EuroVR6Mk3 (Dec 29, 2001)

the jack wasnt in there to take that front shot. my bro was putting on the wheels and we just happened to snap away.


----------



## Kraz4spd (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ohsleeper)*

Those look ridiculous PERIOD!!!


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kraz4spd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kraz4spd* »_Those look ridiculous PERIOD!!!

in a good way


----------



## Kraz4spd (May 31, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI0518T32)*

No I mean horrible. Talk about putting CLOWN make up on your car. Why not just paint it lime green stripes with pink polka dots!!!


----------



## ZG86 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Kraz4spd)*

hey to each his own i guess..


----------

